# auto trail side panel cracks



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

just took my van down to autotrail for the repair in the side stayed over night when i got up i had a look through the window and seen 5 more vans in there with cracks in them big and small vans and on alko chassis and van chassis makes and there was 1 on a merc chassis befor u start slaging fiat lol but how many have cracked i think it must be all vans made with fibreglass sides ?????


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

lets hope your not off road too long.
amazing its not more prevalent considering the weight of the bigger vans and flexing


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Oh dear, not very good! Hope it gets fixed real soon.


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

well there say 2 weeks for the repair sorry just put the 2 lol


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Surely you are not suprised at this, Autotrail are well known for cracks, see Forum on same subject. We have over 15 gel coat cracks at moment.


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

ooh that looks nasty 8O !
Hope you soon get that fixed.

Val


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

has any 1 had leaking windows as well i am up to me 3rd 1 now all on the o/s of the van ?


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

re windows leaking, i have just returned from having my passenger side lounge window sealed as water was dripping in between the blind and the window it self, only recently started, but soon fixed (hopefully)

regards


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

last time i was away we had some good rain come down and that 2 wear leaking so i phoned them to fix that y it is in for the crack 


the back 1 was that bad i had 2 go out and try to stop it the only thing to hand was cling film lol 

it done the job but did not look good


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

ytank said:


> has any 1 had leaking windows as well i am up to me 3rd 1 now all on the o/s of the van ?


Yup, off side lounge window leaked when strong wind and rain blew on it. Solution was to run clear sealant round the outside of the frame/body joint. That cured it.

I have also had minor stress cracking of the door frame. I had that reinforced and whilst there is still a small surface crack it has not caused any problems.

See my live in report >here<

peedee


----------



## squibnocket (Apr 4, 2009)

:x Seems to me that this is becoming a prominant situation, Has anyone thought about the condition of the roads contributing to this kind of thing?(potholes ect ect) Near to where we live a section of main road has about 3 wheel trims, a couple of exhaust rubbers and the odd nut n bolt lying on the side of the road :x :x . O.K That`s my moan over for the day


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

squibnocket said:


> :x Seems to me that this is becoming a prominant situation, Has anyone thought about the condition of the roads contributing to this kind of thing?(potholes ect ect) Near to where we live a section of main road has about 3 wheel trims, a couple of exhaust rubbers and the odd nut n bolt lying on the side of the road :x :x . O.K That`s my moan over for the day


ye you mite be rite :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## briggsy (Oct 15, 2010)

Bought a 2010 Mohawk, had it 6 weeks, cracks appearing around both lights on rear panel.Give auto-trail my thoughts at the NEC at weekend, still selling these vans knowing there are problems, also anyone with a new frontier, you better remove your wheel cover and check for scratches to panel.I have checked the likes of Chausson,Rapido and Swifts and none are of their panels flap like Auto-trail,will go back to German engineering next time


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

In all my years with vans i have never had what has been seen with our Cheyenne,it has cost me over £600 to do all the cracks which at the time i thought i had the worse until the day i went down the coach builders to pick ours up. In there they had another Autotrail which they had just ground out the cracks, it looked terrible , some were right into the glass fibre, there was not a clear panel anywhere free of holes. I hate to think of the cost to do that one.


----------

